# Low Light Plants



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

Ive decided to plant my 150 gallon with low light plants since this will be my first planted tank my questions are to a need a co2 for low light plants? and also do i have to have a fertlizer such as eco complete in order to have low light plants or can i just use black moon sand


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Low light plants don't need CO2 or fertz to grow. CO2 is often used with mid-high light tanks as with a lower light tank the CO2 won't be utilized the same by the plants. 
It also depends on how heavily planted the tank is going to be, but most low light plants do just fine feeding of the nitrates and fish waste. A good idea is to get liquid supplement for plants as this will ensure good growth and healthy looking plants.
Good luck


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea i was thinking 5-7 plants in the 150 gallon w low light plants and i was already considering getting liquid supplements thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

SandNukka15 said:


> yea i was thinking 5-7 plants in the 150 gallon w low light plants and i was already considering getting liquid supplements thanks


np


----------

